# Camping Weekend Of October 7-9



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

we will be camping the weekend of October 7 - 9 @ Potato Creek SP just south of South Bend. Taking in the game at Notre Dame against Air Force on Saturday.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

GO IRISH!!!!!!


----------

